

For Twitter, Sharing Data with Google Would Be Suicide - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/22/for-twitter-sharing-data-with-google-would-be-suicide/

======
plainspace
This comment from the article raises a very good point...

Go Twitter?

 _Twitter is the first company in years that has the potential to disrupt
Google in their own game - Search.

No. They are not going to be the new general query search engine, but for
certain queries they could be much better. For example, a couple of weeks ago
I thought of going diving near Cancun. But I was afraid of the weather and the
Hurricans in the area. All I needed to do is type “Cancun diving” in Twitter
search and in seconds I got real time twitts of people who are actually there,
talking about the dives they did just a hour ago.

And of course the obvious ad model is to now show me ads and deals for diving
shops in Cancun.

This is the real promise of the real time search._

------
plainspace
Goog is much better than Twitter at serving relevant content to me. Are they
so far ahead of the game that no one else can join? The #diabetes hash at
Twitter has a lot of not-so-relevant material to weed through. The same search
at Goog gets some pretty relevant material in front of me. If Twitter does
make some search changes, won't users abuse the ability to capture the search
queries? Great article though and I agree with the writer, it is going to be a
great show to watch.

